
Google Being Sued Over Database Architecture - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/10/google-being-sued-over-database-architecture/
======
kajecounterhack
you know, lately I get the weird feeling that google is getting to look more
evil every day.

dont actually know why...but people are starting to paint them a little less
heroic-ly than they used to. Perhaps its just cause they're big.

Maybe its the same thing is m$? hmm. food for thought.

------
DanielBMarkham
The press loves two kinds of stories: 1) underdog does cool stuff, and 2) big
fat corp stumbles

Google may be ending its period of #1 stories and starting a new period of #2
stories.

At the end of the article, the writer made some kind of slur to the effect of
"since they were only looking for lawyers on a contingency basis, they must
have a weak case"

To me that sounded like a cheap shot, probably delivered on background over
the phone from a Google source. (I have no idea the merits of the case or of
this particular story)

~~~
wmf
You don't need a Google source to recognize a patent troll. Honestly, I don't
know why the media even bothers to cover these stories; there seem to be more
of them every week and they're virtually all irrelevant.

